# ND doe bleeding from her vagina



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Noticed 2 days ago that my baby buck had some blood on his back but couldn't figure out what from. Yesterday I saw that it was from one of my does, apparently he had been rubbing up on her when they were grazing on the pasture.

Someone else who has goats told me that does don't bleed during their cycle(I'm a newbie) and that maybe she had a miscarriage early on? It's dark blood. She was still bleeding some today. 

Anyone have an idea why? She's eating fine and spry as ever.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Has she given birth in the past few weeks? 
Has she been bred recently? If so how long ago?
How old is the buckling?

Goat do not bleed when in heat, they can bleed for a few weeks after giving birth and wag their tails and slop it onto other goats. Made me think a few times that someone was injuried.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

She has never given birth and if she was bred I didn't know it. She was "supposed" to be bred and due in August and that didn't happen. I never saw them do the deed but it could have happened.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow. Ok. I just googled whether or not goats have hymens. My life has taken some strange turns. 

They do by the way.
Maybe she's just been bred. My horse bled a bit the first time she was bred. 

I'd keep an eye out and make sure it didn't turn into a smelly discharge or anything abnormal (like googling goat hymens).


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

andabigmac said:


> Wow. Ok. I just googled whether or not goats have hymens. My life has taken some strange turns.
> 
> They do by the way.
> Maybe she's just been bred. My horse bled a bit the first ti me she was bred.
> ...


Yep you've come to the dark side. We have cookies have you gotten yours yet?


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

What do you think I'm eating while I'm typing.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

andabigmac said:


> What do you think I'm eating while I'm typing.


Lol good had to make sure. Didn't want it to be a deal breaker if you hadn't.ound:

Does sound like to me though she's been bred.


----------

